# Funny Canadian Photos



## Shelley (Apr 28, 2007)

I thought these were hilarious. Yes I am poking fun at my own country, lol.






Beer Bottle Christmas Tree






Canadian Navy






Canadian PDA










Canadian Hunter






Canadian Stop Sign






Canadian Wedding






New Canada Map








http://www.thetoque.com/images/funny/new_canada.jpg


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 9, 2007)

Thats great.


----------



## Ashley (May 9, 2007)

hahaha I live in Baja Canada. Sounds exotic.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 9, 2007)

hilarious! love the "kinda stop" sign

lol


----------



## La_Mari (May 11, 2007)

That bride looks like Joanie from America's Next Top Model 7!!! I loved her!


----------



## pinkxplastic (Jun 3, 2007)

lol nice!


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## -Liz- (Jun 4, 2007)

lolol


----------



## Saja (Jun 4, 2007)

Now if only it was a better beer in those bubba's haha


----------



## Make Up Talk (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Jenny3 (Jun 10, 2007)

funny


----------



## 2btoo (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## jolive213 (May 10, 2014)

> Canadian Navy


in this way.... :santa:


----------



## Kiko (Jun 5, 2014)

lol mmd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

Lol, they were funny. I did love the bottle Christmas tree and the “ just kinda stop” sign, it was awesome.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

